# [Flood UDP] bloquer les IP qui floodent avec fail2ban

## Kevinos

Bonjour tous le mondes

j'ai besion d'aide pour faire un filtre fail2ban 

Je souhaite que fail2ban ban les ip qui s'affiche dans mon fichier log tcpdump voici un exemple.

 *Quote:*   

> 23:14:24.364974 IP *.*.*.*.28960 > 91.121.**.**.28960: UDP, length 1068
> 
> 23:14:24.377081 IP *.*.*.*.28960 > 91.121.**.**.28960: UDP, length 1069
> 
> 23:14:24.389183 IP *.*.*.*.28960 > 91.121.**.**.28960: UDP, length 1069
> ...

 

ça serait cool que vous m'aider sur ca parce que j'en ais vraiment besoin 

Merci a tous

----------

## k-root

http://www.fail2ban.org/wiki/index.php/Category:Configuration

c'est pour la partie expression reguliere que tu bloque ?

----------

## Kevinos

 *k-root wrote:*   

> http://www.fail2ban.org/wiki/index.php/Category:Configuration
> 
> c'est pour la partie expression reguliere que tu bloque ?

 

C'est pour quand l'ip fait 2 3 fois length il ce fait bannir

je cherche de puis des jours mais je trouve pas

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Pourrais-tu mettre le titre de ton message en conformité avec le forum ?

Merci d'avance !

----------

